# Tiffany Profant joins Winner's Choice



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Winner's Choice Custom Bowstrings is proud to announce that Tiffany Profant-Lakosky has joined their professional shooter staff.

She will be featured in upcoming ads designed by The Oxford Group. Much of the archerytalk.com member feedback was influential in the development of this campaign. We look forward to working with Tiffany. 


For a sneak preview, click this link. 

http://www.oxgroup.com/wc/


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Tiffany Profant-Lakowsky


----------



## Derbytown (May 22, 2002)

WOW!!!
Derbytown


----------



## Grndzer (Jan 17, 2003)

You know I just noticed there was a deer in that picture. Hell there was a bow too... My eye sight is getting Terrible


----------



## recurve boy (Jan 3, 2003)

Look, the deer is smiling.


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen (Oct 19, 2002)

Well! 

Make up and deerhunting. Interesting thread.


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Thats right the deer is smiling


----------



## whitetail2nitro (Oct 23, 2003)

Definitely "Beauty and the Beast".


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

Like the ad, Ox.

Like it a lot.


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

So you went with the trophy animal and AND the pretty girl.......nice job Ox........ahhh what was the product again? 
Jerry


----------



## Dacotah (Aug 9, 2002)

Ox, that ad is so well done, it doesn't deserve to be in an archery magazine! lol


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Money well spent. On the Tiff endorsement and the WC strings.


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Smile*

I would be smiling to if she picked me as her trophy!!!!!


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

Congrats Tiffany on becoming a WC pro-staff member...your with a reputable company!


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

*Deer? Bow?*

Can anyone tell me where the deer is? I don't even see a bow. I think there might be camo in the pic, but am not sure. 

Ox, great add. 

Arrow


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Lee is a lucky man.....that's all I have to say.


----------



## loopone (Jan 18, 2003)

I believe that picture of Tiffany is a year or two old


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Shes got good taste, look at that Mathews bow.

I bet that is when Ox went out and bought him one.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Way to go Ox*

You know how to get are attention. Winners Choice did good.


----------



## JMaxH (Mar 20, 2003)

Sounds great! Lee & Tiffany are both friends of mine ..... I'm suprised you spelled their last name wrong, it should be "Lakosky"


----------



## JayBuck (Oct 3, 2003)

JMaxH
Thats what I said !! Oh well...great lookin ad for sure !! Ox you are very good at what you do


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

*Blah*

It's all another lie....Women that hot dont bowhunt, only fat smelly ******** bowhunt...lol...I must say that useing Tiffiany in any ad is a GREAT idea, she's damn hot and sure to make anyone stop flipping through the pages and stop to look at the product.


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

lookin good ox!


----------



## pinwheel5 (Jun 1, 2002)

Looks like the deer is smirking more than smiling.


----------



## Maineman (May 24, 2002)

They must have touched up the photo, the deer's tongue was hanging out.


----------

